# Question about Bonding with Pigeon



## Thunder1250 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hello all, I'm a relatively new owner of a pet pigeon, it's been a wonderful experience so far and I think they make fantastic pets. But I do have some concerns and I'd like some advice from more experienced people, like you guys!
My bird, Dusty, is extremely shy and while he's used to my face and me being around him, he does not like hands being anywhere near him (I've had him for a little over a week so it's expected that he's still shy in his new environment.) The adoption center I got him from recommends me holding him in my hands for at least 15 minutes a day, however whenever I try to do so he is nearly constantly struggling and is very rarely calm enough for me to console him with neck and head scratches. The adoption center says this is normal, but it feels wrong and I've heard from others doing stuff like that is breaking his trust. Is this the correct thing to do, or should I continue with other methods, like trying to offer him unsalted peanut treats from my hand?

Thanks in advance for the answers!


----------



## BooRadley (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi there Thunder! 
Welcome to the joys of knowing a pigeon as a roommate! 🖤🐦

I have two rescue feral pigeons that are not able to survive on their own in the wild. The first one (Boo Radley) was a young squeaker when I found her and the second (Yolanda) was already an adult when she came to me about a month and a half ago.
I am working on gaining the trust of Yo-yo now. My advice is to be patient and respectful. Pigeons do need to gain your trust and forcing them to be held won’t help the process move any faster. I started with having Yo-yo in her large dog crate for a couple of weeks to get acclimated to the new dwelling. I would coo at her and speak to her in a sweet tone when I would bring food and water and to hang out by the cage. After she got acclimated to my place I moved her into the bathroom, (my other bird is free in the house and I wanted Yo-yo to be able to have the same freedom). I find the bathroom is a good place since I come and “go” and she would get used to having me in the space with her. When I would go in I would talk and coo at her and then leave. After that I started to feed her from my hand only and not leave a food dish out (She always has water available). She didn’t want to eat from my hand the first day. I would come in every so often and offer her food and coo at her and NOD MY HEAD to her, sort of like a Japanese slow bow... she would nod back but wouldn’t eat. The second day I held my hand to her and again spoke in a baby voice and cooed and lots of head nods, she loves the nodding and the baby talk and she finally ate from my hand. I remained very patient with her and would keep my hand with food near her for maybe 5-7 minutes. If she didn’t eat after that I would leave and come back a little bit later and try again. I also would go into the bathroom and sit on the floor and just hang out in there talking and nodding to her and keeping my distance if she seemed agitated with my proximity to her. she loved the attention and has finally started to walk towards me or even perch near me while I am sitting in there with her. 
I even got her to “step up” on my hand yesterday about 10 times for a mini training session!
Also get some unsalted peanuts for treats, my pigeons ARE OBSESSED with peanuts! 

Just take it slow and don’t get discouraged. 
Karate wing chops will happen, biting will happen but mostly only at first.
You both have to get used to each other and eventually you will have a pal for life!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Also bend down so that you are on eye level with her. Just imagine how scared a small pigeon will feel in a new environment with a big human standing in front of her.


----------



## Thunder1250 (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you for the responses! I have tried hand feeding him every morning and being patient, but he does still seem pretty skittish about it, although he does edge pretty close to my hand before backing away. I'm sure with a bit more time he'll finally eat from my hand instead of his dish which I put in later.

He does love chopped unsalted peanuts as well, so I'm sure I'll be able to coax him with those!


----------



## BooRadley (Apr 9, 2021)

Thunder1250 said:


> Thank you for the responses! I have tried hand feeding him every morning and being patient, but he does still seem pretty skittish about it, although he does edge pretty close to my hand before backing away. I'm sure with a bit more time he'll finally eat from my hand instead of his dish which I put in later.
> 
> He does love chopped unsalted peanuts as well, so I'm sure I'll be able to coax him with those!


I would take his dish away and only offer food from your hand. This way he will have to associate you with food which is a good thing. But make sure you try several times, if he is too afraid after 5-10 minutes I would leave the room then come back around 30 min later to offer food again, and so on. Eventually he will realize he has to approach you to get food and in turn will get more comfortable with you.
Oh also don’t make any fast or sudden jerky movements around him. Move slowly rather than suddenly until he gets more comfortable with you.
Feel free to add me on IG @BooRadleyThePigeon I’m happy to give advice!


----------



## Thunder1250 (Apr 9, 2021)

BooRadley said:


> I would take his dish away and only offer food from your hand. This way he will have to associate you with food which is a good thing. But make sure you try several times, if he is too afraid after 5-10 minutes I would leave the room then come back around 30 min later to offer food again, and so on. Eventually he will realize he has to approach you to get food and in turn will get more comfortable with you.
> Oh also don’t make any fast or sudden jerky movements around him. Move slowly rather than suddenly until he gets more comfortable with you.
> Feel free to add me on IG @BooRadleyThePigeon I’m happy to give advice!


This is actually the second day in a row I've tried feeding him with my hand and it succeeded! He's definitely getting more comfortable flying and hanging around my room when he's out of his cage, although he usually prefers to keep his distance, but I'm sure that will change with time.


----------



## BooRadley (Apr 9, 2021)

Thunder1250 said:


> This is actually the second day in a row I've tried feeding him with my hand and it succeeded! He's definitely getting more comfortable flying and hanging around my room when he's out of his cage, although he usually prefers to keep his distance, but I'm sure that will change with time.


Great news! I am so happy he’s feeling more comfortable and is eating out of your hand! Keep us posted with your progress! 
🖤🐦


----------

